# Quick Picture Improvement



## Trespass (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I rarely use it here on SS.org, but I used to be resident "sig" artist at a few different forums, and regularily have been doing stuff for my school (11x17, 300dpi / high res posters).

I thought I'd post some quick things I've done over the past couple months here. These aren't major mods, but its mainly subtly, taste, improvements (by re-framing/crop, or editting out unwanted focal points) or blanket effects. I went through my "omfg check out many eyes and shit I can put on my face" phase.

One I just did today:
(Original)






(Modified for improvement)






----

And some more I've done
















I consider this quite poor taste, and application, but its a high point amongst my friends.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 11, 2008)

the play with fire one is indeed cool


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 12, 2008)

the invisible man pic is damn cool!!


----------



## Trespass (Jun 12, 2008)

TimSE said:


> the play with fire one is indeed cool





I'm still ashamed of that pic


----------



## Groff (Jun 12, 2008)

Your skills.... I want them.

Seriously, good work man!


----------



## Trespass (Jun 15, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Your skills.... I want them.
> 
> Seriously, good work man!



I'll post some more stuff in a bit, maybe a couple days


----------



## Nerina (Jul 16, 2008)

AWESOME


----------

